# Vaping At 400w



## Gareth (15/7/14)

I LOL'd at this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

Hahahahahaha we need one at the next vape meet for the groop vaping shot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

